# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Baba Saint Barth - Asian Cuisine

## KevinS

Another tip from Cassidain.  What I know is what is in this FB screenshot.

----------


## KevinS

It appears that Baba will be opening this week.  Baba is located in Les Mangliers, back behind the airport gas station, next to Papa’s Pizza.

BABA on Friday  6pm-10pm 


 Pre orders recommended 


 Messenger FB: BABA SAINT BARTH


 Insta messaging: baba_sbh


 ONLY TO GO / Only to take away

----------

